# experience with latex?



## jellyfish (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, can anyone tell me about latex masks and prosthetics, if they make you all hot and sweaty? Is there a way to make latex masks without spending a whole lot on supplies?


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Jellyfish,

I used a latex prosthetic last year as a vampire. I bought it at a costume shop and unfortunately I was in a rush to put it on and I didnt have a great experience with it. I was busy and didnt have time to get ready and it didnt work right for me. I am searching on here right now for a couple of questions that I have. I will post more info if I find it for you. 

I think that trying to make a latex mask would be fun, and I have looked at that, there is a website that has all the stuff you need, cant think of it now though. point is, that the kits are kind of expensive, you need alot of stuff.

You need a face form to put your clay on to. You need plaster, and liquid latex, maybe an airbrush too. The packages were around $150 I think, and UP. It looked really cool but kind of looks like alot of work, too much investment in time for me, plus I think you can buy a good latex prosthetic or mask that will look really good. I dont sculpt either. You can buy a mask or prosthetic for under $50.

One other thing, I think you need a specific kind of makeup for latex prosthetics that wont harm the latex. If anyone knows please post. Also, what kind of makeup does not run when you get hot, which you will ( I always get hot with masks or stuff on). I have heard that if you use alcohol based makeup you can fix it with a spray of alcohol and it fixes the makeup so it doesnt run. There is a good tutorial on expertvillage.com on prosthetics and how to put them on, makeup etc. Check it out.

One other tip I learned, 
When you put on the prosthetic, put alot of spirit gum on it, and on the area that you are going to put it on your body, then put it on and take it off untill the prosthetic is really tacky and stuck on your face. pull it on and off at least 7-10 times it will get really tacky and hard to take off, that is what you want. If you just put spirt gum on it and put it on your face it wont stick right. 

I will probably try again this year, but need to know what makeup to use and how to make it so it doesnt run. I heard powder works good.

Hope that gives you a little info from my perspective, I am sure there are some veterans out there that can fill in the holes.

Happy Halloween.....


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

I want to get into making masks as well. Been messing a little here and there.
check this site out, may be of help to u.
http://www.monstermakers.com/


----------



## GrimmLeeFeindish (Aug 30, 2007)

That is the site I was looking at too. They have really cool stuff, I just wish I had time to mess with it.


----------



## CbusRog (Jul 17, 2007)

Making your own latex mask is a lot of work. Applying it is even more work.

Last year, I purchased a pre-made mask from The Scream Team. It was a quality appliance, but it took about two hours to apply, and an additional hour to make up. Three hours total, but worth it.

However, it's pretty much a one shot deal; once the mask is used, it never really looks the same (regardless of what the manufacturer says).


----------



## Grim Spirit (Nov 16, 2005)

Latex masks are sweaty, stinky and limit your vision. Having said that, some pre-made latex masks look excellent and aren't too bad on a cool/cold night. If you are an actor in a specific area of a haunt, they are great. They are easy to put on and take off for cooling. If you are in a crowd or unfamiliar area..you will run into things and people.

Prosthetics are much easier to wear and much more comfortable. The best are those made specifically for your face. Application is time consuming but the results are worth it. You WILL NOT be able remove until you are finished for the night, or it drives you crazy..which ever comes first. And it's very unlikely you will be able to reuse an appliance (if you're veeerrry carefull, you might be able to). 

Where the prosthetic is adhered to your skin by spirit gum (or,as I prefer, latex) you WILL NOT sweat (This is actually a bad thing, and you have to be careful not to overheat..your body is supposed to sweat). Any voids between your skin and the appliance and you will sweat profusely. (makes for a squishy appliance) 

More pluses are that visually they are much more effective, more expressive and properly applied they do not limit your eyesight. EVERYONE knows what a guy in a mask looks like..but a regular looking guy with hanging skin, exposed bone & boils makes them pay attention.

To make your own does take time and money, but will result in a much more comfortable prosthetic.

Overall, for one time parties, I prefer prosthetics. For haunts, I prefer simple tough prosthetics, masks or makeup.


----------

